

Why this Linux user is now using Windows 3.1 - richeyrw
http://www.networkworld.com/community/blog/why-linux-user-now-using-windows-31

======
richeyrw
My understanding is that best-practice on Hacker News is to post the title as
is, but the title is somewhat misleading this article is about running
photoshop on an android tablet through Windows 3.1 emulation.

